# TifTuf Bermuda vs Zeon Zoysia



## jeff1973 (Mar 6, 2020)

Curious For opinions. I live just outside of Charlotte , NC and will be renovating my existing Tall Fescue lawn in the next month or so. Trying to decide between TifTuf Bermuda and Zeon Zoysia.

I have a large field near the house that is wild Bermuda (I promote it and maintain it). I also, every August, have a wild Bermuda invasion in areas of the Fescue around my house. Both areas will be mowed with the same riding rotary mower. I have an irrigation system and pump from the lake I live on.

I like the color and texture of Zeon Zoyaisa better. However, I am worried about invasion of wild Bermuda, especially since I will maintain both areas with the same mower.

I feel like TifTuf would be better to deal with the inevitable wild Bermuda invasion, but am not as excited about the rapid growth and inevitable invasion of landscape bed around the home.

Any thoughts or advice?

Ths is in advance !


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

If you have free irrigation water, why not just keep the fescue? Mowing either TifTuf or Zeon with a rotary isn't ideal, and you might still end up with bermuda invasion if you aren't reel mowing at 1/2".

If you are still insistent on changing, both grasses have their positives, but I would go with the TifTuf.


----------



## jeff1973 (Mar 6, 2020)

For a multitude of reasons that I won't bore you with, I am done with fescue.

Will be sodding about 19,000 SF.

I really like Zeon's look but I am worried about wild Bermuda invading/taking over. Also curious about peoples experience with regard to TifTuf as a residential lawn and controlling around beds.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Not sure why you think TifTuf is overly aggressive. In my experience it's no different than the other bermudagrasses .. if anything, common seems to be a worse culprit when it comes to annoying spreading. Now if your different grasses aren't separated by any barrier (landscape beds / natural areas, borders, etc) then naturally they'll grow into each other, no matter the types. But in general zoysia grasses are a bit more dense growing than bermuda grasses, and it crowds out any invasions better. 
With 19K sqft the cost difference may be a factor. In our area Zeon is about 33% more expensive than TifTuf.


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

I have both. About 10,000' of zeon and 2,000' of tiftuf. 
The main question is- does any of the area receive less than full sun? If so, I wouldn't go with the tiftuf. It thins out quickly, even in partial shade . 
Zeon is awesome , and grows very thick. It is going to be susceptible to Bermuda invasion. 
I spent the 1st 2 years mowing mine with a reel. Last 2 years I have mowed with rotary and it has done well. 
Unlike Bermuda, the zeon actually looks good @ 2-2.5"


----------



## richardn (Jun 6, 2018)

Have you considered TifGrand bermuda rather than TifTuf? It is superior in my opinion.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

i don't fully understand the wild bermuda concern.....however as others said quite well, one looks good 'tall'. zoysias are tight, making it harder for foreign material to grow, i've seen it first hand when i didn't put out any pre-em this fall.

to look its best, of course reel but its rotary cut everywhere in GA and still has a "wow-that looks nice" all seasons.


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

If your cutting out the old stuff, or killing it off first, I wouldn't be too worried about common bermuda being an issue in either of your options. If kept healthy, both will likely keep it choked out. If there is any shade don't plant bermudagras! I'd assume the zeon is a bit pricier. Zoysia's are slow growers. They get extremely thick. They can be slower to recover when under stress, and are not as forgiving as bermdua.


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

richardn said:


> Have you considered TifGrand bermuda rather than TifTuf? It is superior in my opinion.


I second this


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Look into tifgrand. Although zeon is a beautiful grass, I have seen it get some fungus/disease in the humid summers. Bermuda is king when it comes to full sun, repairing itself, disease resistance, also it handles chemicals really well.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> Look into tifgrand. Although zeon is a beautiful grass, I have seen it get some fungus/disease in the humid summers. Bermuda is king when it comes to full sun, repairing itself, disease resistance, also it handles chemicals really well.


If you have a cool and wet winter that does not transition into frost quickly, most Zoysia varieties are extremely susceptible to Large Patch.

Other thing to think about is how much tensile strength Zeon Zoysia has. If your mower is not beyond razor sharp, it will pull, tear and shred rather than mow nicely.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

It's like cutting burlap. I will say that every zoysia lawn I've ever cut had a unique smell. Maybe I'm crazy, maybe some of you know the smell I'm talking about. I like the smell though.



Greendoc said:


> thesouthernreelmower said:
> 
> 
> > Look into tifgrand. Although zeon is a beautiful grass, I have seen it get some fungus/disease in the humid summers. Bermuda is king when it comes to full sun, repairing itself, disease resistance, also it handles chemicals really well.
> ...


----------

